# Zoning for central heating?



## elainem (31 Mar 2013)

Hi! Do I need to have zoning on my central heating system?  It's costing extra, but our house is only 2 bedrooms, with open plan kitchen/living area and 7 radiators.


----------



## newirishman (31 Mar 2013)

Assuming you have a separate zone for hot water I wouldn't bother. However, definitely get the thermostatic radiator valves throughout!


----------



## DingDing (8 Jun 2013)

To get the full use out of it you will need an easy to programme timer.

I use a climote  www.climote.ie  I can control the heat remotly from my iPhone.  Not saving a huge amount but atleast the house is warm when I need it.

Also would agree with installing thermostatic valves throughout.

Also it might be cheaper in the summer to heat the water with a willis heater.

I have an additional switch and relays on the climote and I can select which heat source is used to heat the water.  Oil in the winter and electricity in the summer.  Particularly if you have night rate electricity.


----------



## Leo (10 Jun 2013)

DingDing said:


> I use a climote  www.climote.ie  I can control the heat remotly from my iPhone.



Any connection?

Previous discussion here on Climote, it's very expensive for what it offers.


----------



## Northie (10 Jun 2013)

Also in a 2 bed house and have 2 zones on the heating - upstairs and downstairs.

We have manual valves on the system that allow us to open or close each zone. Very sorry we didn't go for the full electronic control as it gives greater control as DingDing mentioned.

We also have thermostatic valves on our rads.

It allows me at this time of the year to have the heating switched off through the house.

When it gets colder I can have downstairs (and the bathroom) heated  but not the bedrooms (not a fan of hot bedrooms).

And when its particularly cold we can heat the whole house.

It might be dearer now to install but its a lot easier then regretting it later


----------



## Leo (11 Jun 2013)

Replacing the manual valves with electronic shouldn't be that big a deal. You'll get motorised valves starting around €50/60, and thermostat/controllers starting from about the same. You might even get the whole lot supplied and fitted for less than the cost of the Climote system, with no annual service charge for remote access!


----------



## Shane007 (12 Jun 2013)

Also if you are putting in motorised valves on all circuits, make sure you also install an automatic bypass valve.
Also wire the valves to ensure full boiler interlock, i.e. the boiler cannot fire unless all system components require it to: time clock allows power to room stat which gives power to turn motorised valve which closes the grey permanent live of valve to the orange aux to allow boiler to fire.


----------



## nec (15 Aug 2013)

Shane007 said:


> Also if you are putting in motorised valves on all circuits, make sure you also install an automatic bypass valve.
> Also wire the valves to ensure full boiler interlock, i.e. the boiler cannot fire unless all system components require it to: time clock allows power to room stat which gives power to turn motorised valve which closes the grey permanent live of valve to the orange aux to allow boiler to fire.



Would you be capable of advising what can provide smarter heating usage in small terraced house, perhaps install above mentioned components?


----------



## Shane007 (15 Aug 2013)

nec said:


> Would you be capable of advising what can provide smarter heating usage in small terraced house, perhaps install above mentioned components?



PM sent


----------

